# ...And Now For Something Completely Different.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This arrived today! A 1924, 17 jewel, size 12 gold filled Masonic faced Elgin. Have had it on my desk all day and it's gained about 2 mins. in 9 hours. However, the adjustment lever is wound right over to 'fast', so maybe with a clean and oil she can be put right.(The movement is quite dirty and very dry looking). Not sure what carat the gold is as it's not marked on the case, though being American it's got to be 10ct min. The original blued hands have got a slight bit of rust on them, and the bow is ever so slightly bent, but nothing that can't be fixed. There are a few servicing/pawnbrokers marks inside the cover. Am chuffed to bits with this as there don't seem to be many around. Here're some pix.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

:jawdrop: That is superb and quite rare as well

One of the fascinations of pocket watches for me is to try and determine/imagine the history of a piece.

This is what I found:

"Search Results For "27567023"

Serial Number SN Range RunQty Name Year grade size code jewels Adj/reg/etc.

-------------- -------- ------ ---- ---- ----- ---- ------ ------ ------------

27567023 27560001 8000 1924 345 12s o3n3p 17j e

But it would be nice to try and find out a bit more about it's social history, was it commissioned by an individual or a lodge or is the dial a generic 'masonic' one.

Anyhooo it's a lovely piece and, as always, it would be nice to see it on a chain with a masonic fob and I wish it was mine :yes:

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

There is a picture of an Elgin with an identical face in the Warman's companion book 'Watches' by Dean Judy. It doesnt't give any details as to whether this was a standard Elgin dial or if they bought in generic Masonic dials and branded them as their own. I haven't seen any other make with this particular dial. I'm impressed with the gold symbols against the white face...modern ones tend to have black line drawings instead. BTW, on the photo of the watch case above, those marks that look like dents at the bottom are just reflections. Not sure if it's been commisioned..I would have thought it would have been engraved with initials or a lodge name/number if it was...pure speculation, of course. Will put it on my chain with a Masonic fob as requested and post some pix (here and in 'Watch chains and fobs') at the weekend.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great find,and a very interesting dial! :cheers:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

OK...'specially for you, Chris (a6cjn) :derisive:










Rose gold Masonic square and compass fob, hallmarked 1911.










Me 'n' her in the Victorian photoframe/locket.



















:thumbup:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for that Roger. that really is a superb set and just how I think a pocket watch should be displayed and kept

You can get an oval case which allow the set to be presented as it would be worn on a waistcoat (like your pic).

I find that they keep the items separated and avoids dings and scratches.

I can see meself getting back to this set collecting lark 

Chris


----------

